# Техника выполнения упражнений по восстановлению



## ssv (7 Дек 2006)

Предлагаю поделиться всех своим опытом.

По себе знаю, что когда читаешь упражнения, не можешь представить себе некоторые вещи, такие как: степень усилия, темп, дыхание или общий эмоциональный настрой.

Всё это приходит позже, возможно, именно, в период обострения.
Когда приходится особенно контролировать свои движения.

Вне обострения можно даже ошибочно выполнять упражнения, думая, что делаешь правильно. В этом отличие отличие от общепринятой гимнастики, где, я понял, люди зачастую просто насилуют себя, не пониямая, что они делают.

Для себя я вынес такое правило: делать медленно, не доводить себя через "не могу". Как следствие, потом, вместо  прилива сил и бодрости духа приходит нервозность и прочие неприятные ощущения.

Ощущаю реальную порльзу от выполнения упражнений " на четвереньках" когда чувствую что "нагрузил" спину.
В  общем, кому есть, что сказать, пишите, прошу!


----------



## Анатолий (7 Дек 2006)

Да Вы правы, представление об ЛФК бывают разные, и каждый пациент понимает эти упражнения по-разному. Для этого и существуют медицинские учреждения, которые дают и учат пациентов в правильности выполнения. Из практической работы с пациентами все упражнения проводятся медленно без рывков и спешки, чтоб не навредить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Дек 2006)

ssv написал(а):
			
		

> степень усилия, темп, дыхание или общий эмоциональный настрой.
> Для себя я вынес такое правило: делать медленно, не доводить себя через "не могу".


И правильно Вы пишите именно этот принцип "Не доводить себя до обострения, не делать через боль и немогу" 
И не оставляйте тысячелетний опыт востока (Йога, У-шу, оздоровительная часть боевых искусств), у них спина болит уже тысячи лет и все что они отработали надо принимать не как догму, а как руководство к действию.


----------



## Ell (7 Дек 2006)

Поскольку у меня сейчас как раз период реабилитации после острой боли и моего нового диагноза, то несколько изменила обычные упражнения. Начала с того, что выправляю осанку. Конечно же, "перекорёжило" после обострения. 

И первое упражнение такое - сесть на край табуретки, ноги под углом 90 градусов, затем начать принимать ровное положение позвоночника. Начиная с шеи. Тяну макушку вверх, выравниваю уши-параллельно плечам, нос на линии пупка, от центра груди линию мысленно рисую под угол 45 градусов. Руки свободно на передней поверхности бедер. 

Таким образом позвоночник занимает вертикальное положение, это чувствуется всеми группами мышц. И важный показатель - дыхание становится спокойное и свободное. Вот, примерно описала. Мне кажется, самое важное начать с осанки.


----------



## ssv (18 Дек 2006)

Обратил внимание на такую деталь.
Есть упражнение,  когда лежа на спине подтягиваешь колени ног поочередно к груди. Так вот.

Лучше не тянуть силой. Оттого,  что вы все же притянете колено силой к подбородку толку будет мало. "Резиновую покрышку" так не растянуть.

Но если вы согнете ногу в колене, попробуете расслабить насколько возможно поясницу, нежно обнимите ногу за голень и, аккуратно будете тянутся к колену всей верхней частью туловища - это должно принести бОльший результат. Зафиксировать в крайней точке, подержать так 3-5 сек., плавно отпустить.

Таким образом, тянется поясница и укрепляются мыщцы живота.
В противном случае, вы просто причиняете себе боль.


----------



## Ell (9 Янв 2007)

*ssv*, а Вы можете вкратце рассказать или ссылочка может есть какая, какие именно упражнения Вы выполняете? Желательно с очередностью


----------



## ssv (9 Янв 2007)

Слава Богу что теперь я не изобретаю велосипед по крайней мере с прошлого лета. И хожу теперь на своих двоих почти без боли.

В общем, если без больших лирических отсуплений я делаю так.
После того, как я просыпаюсь утром, я практически сразу перемещаюсь на пол. Не знаю почему, но так, я заметил, проще приступить к упражнениям не начиная никаких дел. Делаю ЛФК.
Однажды, я запомнил, ощущения которые возникли после полутора-двух часов занятий: это ощущение расправленности, какой-то полноты жизни в тебе, появившейся ясности, исчезла мимическая напряженность лица.
Сначала упражнения на спине, затем - на животе, а после, на четвереньках. Медленно, не форсируя, а стараясь повторяя одно и то же: почувствовать своё тело, делая упражнения не один раз, а с подходами. *Добиваясь прилива сил и тепла в место где болит!*
Тренирую сначала нижнюю часть туловища: велосипед, удержание ног на весу, поочередное подтягивание колен... Устали - отдохните, затем повтор. Делаю подходы 2-3 раза.
Вообще, сначала я делал упражнения по бумажке, что говорится, но теперь заметил что у меня выработолся какой-то "свой комплекс". И теперь, -  я сам начинаю чувствовать, - какое упражнения я буду делать следующим. Главное, я стараюсь не упускать из виду некую нить, положительный настрой, ощущение того, что тянешься...
Хорошо не уставать сильно и заниматься до повления небольшой испарины. После ЛФК, хорошо бы не переходить сразу в вертикальное положение, а какое-то время полежать тут же, постараться расслабить больное место, а если это на перевых порах не удается - не расстраиваться! Это придёт со временем! Время, когда после упражнений, можно будет насладиться долгожданным покоем.

Упражнения дефанотерапии лучше делать во второй половине дня!
Эти упражнения требуют еще большей сосредоточенности на ощущениях, которая ранним утром, например, просто невозможна. К тому же, прилагаемые усилия без разминки ЛФК, на мой взгляд, приводят к сильной усталости. А ведь нам еще целый день работать
Поэтому, 15-20 минут в обеденный перерыв самое оно. Или вечером.

Полный комплекс и техника этих упражнений, и ЛФК, и дефанотерапии уже описаны здесь, на сайте специалистами. Мною был выложен архив с собранными упражнениями ЛФК в кучу, чтобы было удобнее. Распечатайте, и занимайтесь на здоровье! Поищите, пожалуйста. Чтобы не выкладывать еще раз, пишите на почту!
Не смог отказать себе в желании помочь и найти. Упражнения здесь

И последнее. Получилось, что  я больше всего в описании затронул ощущения, чем технику. И думаю вот почему. Потому что, занимаясь, каждый человек постепенно отыщет именно свою стезю к скорейшей поправке.
Надо лишь начать заниматься, приложить свою волю и организм сам начнет настраивать себя на новый лад. Понимаете? Сам!

Спасибо за внимание


----------



## Ell (9 Янв 2007)

Спасибо Вам, изучу Ваш комплекс. Это я хочу сравнить, может что добавить или изменить в своем  
А насчет ощущений - все правильно, надо слушать свой организм.
Нравится мне Ваш подход к болезни


----------



## ssv (9 Янв 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Спасибо Вам, изучу Ваш комплекс. Это я хочу сравнить, может что добавить или изменить в своем
> А насчет ощущений - все правильно, надо слушать свой организм.
> Нравится мне Ваш подход к болезни


 
Уважаемая Ell, я хочу немножко поправить Вас, что это не мой комплекс, а лишь собранный мной материал для личной и общественной пользы
Слава Богу, что кто-то придумал эти упражнения!

Кстати, так хотелось бы знать их историю.


----------



## Alex74 (22 Янв 2007)

Вмешиваюсь, вероятно, не вполне корректное, но для меня успокаювающее упражнение (если его можно так назвать) - когда совсем и лежать, и стоять, и сидеть спокойно тяжело, то вешаюсь ногами вниз головой минут на пять - может, конечно, и от подхлынувшей к голове крови, но о пояснице первое время после этого забываю... 

Только вот пока не знаю, как это скажется в ближайшие месяцы/годы на этих протрузиях..


----------



## Ell (22 Янв 2007)

Отвечаю -*мне* категорически противопоказано данное упражнение.


----------



## Эдо (26 Апр 2007)

Уважаемая Ell! Возможно, я не в курсе, но давать рекомендации упражнений при отсутствии диагноза - как и лечение по фото. Вообще специалист обязан Вам порекомендовать комплекс ЛФК при конкретной патологии.
Я бы посоветовал присмотреться к упражнениям на основе приёмов ПИР и аутомобилизации. В моём опыте - отсутствие болезненности при множественных грыжах ПОП и коксартрозе (1, правда, степени).


----------



## Ell (26 Апр 2007)

*Эдо*,уважаемый, я выработала свой комплекс, так что всё хорошо  
А вниз головой висеть -мне станет плохо


----------



## Эдо (26 Апр 2007)

Да уж, вниз головой - видимо, для очень здоровых. Я чего-то таких не встречал.


----------



## Ell (26 Апр 2007)

А я просто не вижу смысла так висеть


----------



## ankair (5 Май 2007)

*Уважаемая EII* После операции на позвоночнике сидеть на табуретке категорически нельзя! Только стул со спинкой для упора поясничного отдела. У меня есть упражнения ЛФК, которые получил в Боткинской больници после удаления секвестрированной грыжи. Если интересно, могу выслать.


----------



## Ell (5 Май 2007)

*ankair*, а разве я когда-либо утверждала, что после операции можно сидеть?
И давайте конкретизируем. Сидеть будет можно. Вопрос в сроках.

Если Вы готовы утверждать, что сидеть вообще нельзя, всю оставшуюся жизнь, то я себя в инвалиды не записываю   И тем более, никому не пожелаю такой участи.
Лично мне не нужно никаких упражнений.

Но Вы можете выложить то, что опробовали, на форум.
Резюме: сказав А, говори Б, но более конкретно, ок?


----------



## hvoynov (14 Фев 2008)

Alex74 написал(а):


> Вмешиваюсь, вероятно, не вполне корректное, но для меня успокаювающее упражнение (если его можно так назвать) - когда совсем и лежать, и стоять, и сидеть спокойно тяжело, то вешаюсь ногами вниз головой минут на пять - может, конечно, и от подхлынувшей к голове крови, но о пояснице первое время после этого забываю...
> 
> Только вот пока не знаю, как это скажется в ближайшие месяцы/годы на этих протрузиях..



А расскажи по подробнее как ты цепляешся за турник? Чем?


----------

